# AOU - Auroch Minerals



## springhill (30 July 2012)

MC - $6m
SP - 29c
Shares - 22m
Options - Nil
Cash - $3.7m

*Historical Soil Geochemistry and Rock Chip Sampling Defines Anomalies at Crawford Copper-Bismuth Project*
● High grade rock chips up to 34.9% Cu identified in collated legacy rock chip results
● Compilation of historical geochemical data has uncovered a number of copper soil anomalies warranting further investigation
● Work program currently being devised to define the extents and controls on mineralisation

*MMI soil geochemistry results received for the Peninsula Gold Project*
On 30 January 2012, the Company announced the results from the completed MMI soil sampling at its Peninsula Gold Project. Results returned from the MMI support and extend the corridor of gold mineralisation outlined by earlier reported rock chip sampling.
Significantly anomalous soil results included:
- Gold results up to 304 times geochemical background with a maximum returned value of 853 ppb gold.
- Silver results up to 761 times geochemical background with a maximum returned value of 2,200 ppb silver.
- Copper results up to 21 times geochemical background with a maximum returned value of 20,300 ppb copper.

On 30 January 2012 the Company announced the appointment of Mr Eugene Lambert as Assistant Company Secretary. Mr Lambert is a certificated member of Chartered Secretaries Australia with significant experience in finance and corporate advisory industries. Mr Lambert is also actively involved in project origination and seed capital raising for start-up companies.


----------



## System (28 November 2012)

On November 22, 2012, Terranova Minerals NL (TNV) changed its name to Auroch Minerals NL (AOU).


----------



## greggles (4 December 2017)

Some bad news for Auroch Minerals holders this morning. Assay results for the first two holes (TIDD002 &TIDD003) at Tisová have not replicated the Cu Co results obtained from grab samples reported from historic waste dumps on site. Cobalt and copper results are both lower grade, and across narrower  intervals than expected from the visual logging of the core.

With the onset of the northern winter, exploration activity has now been suspended in the Czech Republic and can only resume post snow melts in 2018.

AOU down 42.5% so far today to 11.5c.


----------



## Miner (18 October 2020)

AOU - more than 3 years no posting
So I am hopefully putting some water sprinklers on this drought 
https://www2.asx.com.au/markets/company/aou
Within this month the share price has shot from 0.065 about to 13.5 cents.
https://cdn-api.markitdigital.com/a...access_token=83ff96335c2d45a094df02a206a39ff4
Surface sampling only and high gambling to predict but the punters  as always speculatively shot the price 
https://cdn-api.markitdigital.com/a...ccess_token=83ff96335c2d45a094df02a206a39ff4- announced 16 Oct.
https://cdn-api.markitdigital.com/a...access_token=83ff96335c2d45a094df02a206a39ff4 - just defined the drilled target on 13 Oct.
https://cdn-api.markitdigital.com/a...access_token=83ff96335c2d45a094df02a206a39ff4 - substantial holder https://cdn-api.markitdigital.com/a...access_token=83ff96335c2d45a094df02a206a39ff4 - https://cdn-api.markitdigital.com/apiman-gateway/ASX/asx-research/1.0/file/2924-02290321-6A999783? David Stuart John Bailey is a  very promising investor and the question is why did put his money?
He appears to be  a namesake of a dentist in Applecross in WA and look at this announcement  from AUR (nothing spectacular performance)


			https://aurisminerals.com.au/wp-content/uploads/austocks/aur/2019_12_17_AUR_8e8a2043844e03f107fe3ed0f2e2ceab.pdf
		

For those like me, who did not know what is meant by  DHEM :
_Differential Hall Effect Metrology (*DHEM*) is an *electrical characterization technique used for obtaining depth profiles of active dopants (carrier concentration), sheet resistance and carrier mobility through an electrically isolated semiconductor film*. Typically, Si, SiGe, Ge samples are *analyzed* up to 100nm depth. _
BTW - refer to the news story published in Western Australia back in 2019 - recycled news. 








						Auroch hits 10% nickel north of Kalgoorlie
					

ASX-listed base metals explorer, Auroch Minerals, has nailed the grade in its latest exploration play with exceptional maiden assay results running at nearly 10% nickel at the Saints project.




					thewest.com.au
				



PS - DYOR. I have just bought a small parcel at about 10 cents.


----------



## debtfree (19 October 2020)

Nice pickup @Miner at .10c  👍 , I hope you don't mind me putting up the chart of AOU as it looks pretty good.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (19 October 2020)

Miner said:


> AOU - more than 3 years no posting
> 
> PS. I have just bought a small parcel at about 10 cents.



and about to open closer to 15c


----------



## Miner (19 October 2020)

debtfree said:


> Nice pickup @Miner at .10c  👍 , I hope you don't mind me putting up the chart of AOU as it looks pretty good.
> 
> 
> View attachment 113351



Thanks @debtfree .
I am glad to see your chart.  Took me for surprise as I put money on technicality only.  If it goes up per your chart, I will sell half to have a zero cost.


----------



## Miner (12 November 2020)

Some recent announcements asset acquisition - all look good to me excepting one question - Is AOU capable now handle additional exposure. Is there still a nickel run to sustain prices  ?

https://cdn-api.markitdigital.com/a...access_token=83ff96335c2d45a094df02a206a39ff4
https://cdn-api.markitdigital.com/a...access_token=83ff96335c2d45a094df02a206a39ff4  (Brilliant IMO)
https://cdn-api.markitdigital.com/a...access_token=83ff96335c2d45a094df02a206a39ff4 (Why AOU did not offer an SPP ?)
https://cdn-api.markitdigital.com/a...access_token=83ff96335c2d45a094df02a206a39ff4


----------



## Dona Ferentes (18 November 2020)

massive sulphides

*Highlights *
_• Second diamond drill-hole at the Horn Prospect (HNDD002) has intersected over 7m of nickeliferous massive sulphides from 143m depth
• Logging and sampling of drill-core from the first hole HNDD001, including a 5m intersection of semi-massive to massive nickel sulphides, has been logged and sampled, and assays are pending   
• Drill programme continues with a further 4 holes remaining for the Horn Prospect_

up 20%


----------



## greggles (24 March 2021)

Auroch Minerals share price has crept up 16.3% to 25c today. Volume is well about average. Results from the 5 additional drill-holes drilled at the Nepean Nickel Project earlier this month (see announcement 10 March) are due any day now. 

Good news on the way, or just speculation?


----------



## Sean K (24 March 2021)

greggles said:


> Auroch Minerals share price has crept up 16.3% to 25c today. Volume is well about average. Results from the 5 additional drill-holes drilled at the Nepean Nickel Project earlier this month (see announcement 10 March) are due any day now.
> 
> Good news on the way, or just speculation?




Those drill results from 10 Mar didn't look all that inspiring. Intersections of 1-3m look pretty skinny. Maybe that's a good width for Ni?

There's quite a few things spiking up no news or crap news the past few weeks. Some strange action.


----------



## lucifuge1968 (24 March 2021)

greggles said:


> Auroch Minerals share price has crept up 16.3% to 25c today. Volume is well about average. Results from the 5 additional drill-holes drilled at the Nepean Nickel Project earlier this month (see announcement 10 March) are due any day now.
> 
> Good news on the way, or just speculation?



this came out today

Wise Owl - Auroch report


----------



## System (26 March 2021)

Several catalysts are on the horizon for Auroch Minerals


----------



## Dona Ferentes (31 March 2021)

The Nepean Nickel Project contains the historic high-grade Nepean  nickel sulphide mine and was the second producing nickel mine in  Australia, producing just over 1.1 million tonnes of ore between 1970  and 1987. The ore was treated by Western Mining Corporation (WMC, now BHP Group Ltd) at its Kambalda processing facilities. The Nepean mine closed in 1987 due to low nickel prices, leaving significant nickel sulphide resources unmined.

The Nepean nickel mine has a remnant highgrade JORC (2004) compliant  resource: 13,250t contained nickel @ 2.20% Ni. (It should be noted that  the resource is JORC(2004) only (i.e. historic estimate) and not  compliant with the JORC (2012) code required now.)

 There is high potential at Nepean to build on the existing remnant resources with drill targets along strike and at depth. AOU has identified several high-priority areas at Nepean, and a 3,500  metre RC drill programme has already yielded some  extremely promising results...

_Nepean is just 70km from BHP's Kambalda Nickel Concentrator and  Smelter and again the presence of nearby processing facilities operated  by third parties is a substantial  benefit for AOU as BHP looks for more nickel supply_.                                                                


and good results out today:

• Thick high-grade nickel sulphide mineralisation has been intersected at shallow  depths at the Nepean Nickel Project, with assay results for the next five holes of the shallow near-mine drilling including: 
• 8m @ 4.30% Ni & 0.37% Cu from 35m,  including 2m @ 6.86% Ni & 0.62% Cu from 37m (NPRC053) 
• 8m @ 3.21% Ni & 0.13% Cu from 63m, including 2m @ 7.51% Ni & 0.39% Cu from 68m (NPRC052) 
• 5m @ 3.00% Ni & 0.79% Cu from 59m,  within a broader mineralised zone of 16m @ 1.42% Ni & 0.27% Cu from 49m (NPRC056) 
• Further results from the remaining 17 holes of the Company’s maiden RC drill programme at Nepean are expected in the coming weeks, along with results from a regional air-core (AC) drill programme also completed along Nepean’s 10km of prospective strike .

all this and less than 2 km from a historic Ni mine


----------



## Dona Ferentes (28 April 2021)

NICKEL SULPHIDE MINERALISATION INTERSECTED ALONG STRIKE AT NEPEAN 

*Highlights *
• _Nickel sulphide mineralisation hosted by a thick fertile ultramafic unit intersected along strike from the historic Nepean nickel mine 
• Several thick zones of elevated nickel (>0.3%Ni) and logged disseminated nickel sulphides were intersected within the ultramafic rocks in close proximity to the footwall contact with the underlying basalt unit, which is typical of Kambalda-style nickel sulphide deposits 
• Down Hole Electromagnetic (DHEM) surveys have identified several anomalous conductors coincident with the elevated nickel intersections, providing discrete high-priority drill targets  
• Next phase of drilling to test these targets is scheduled to commence in early May 
• High-powered ground Moving Loop Electromagnetic (MLEM) survey has commenced at Nepean over most prospective areas of the 10km of potential strike_


----------



## Dona Ferentes (3 May 2021)

And AOU holds much of the land adjacent to the TAR * High-Grade Copper Discovery at the Wyacca prospect*..


----------



## greggles (18 May 2021)

Should be some news flow coming through for AOU in the coming weeks. An RC drill programme at the Ragless Range Zinc Prospect in SA is expected to commence in the very near future. 









						Auroch returns to promising South Aust copper-zinc play
					

Robust nickel drill results from Nepean in WA have been firing market interest in Auroch Minerals of late. However the company has been keen to resume its high-grade copper and zinc search in South Australia and that is now imminent.




					thewest.com.au
				




Also, a diamond drill programme testing high-priority EM targets at the Nepean Nickel Project has been underway since early May and the second phase of RC drilling to test geochemical and geophysical targets along the Nepean strike is due to commence at the end of this month.

So there should be plenty of news announced between now and the end of the financial year.


----------



## barney (18 May 2021)

greggles said:


> Should be some news flow coming through for AOU in the coming weeks. An RC drill programme at the Ragless Range Zinc Prospect in SA is expected to commence in the very near future.




Chart is starting to get to the pointy end as well. (DNH)


----------



## greggles (18 May 2021)

barney said:


> Chart is starting to get to the pointy end as well. (DNH)
> 
> View attachment 124437




Yes, AOU has been finding support at 20c but is basically waiting for a catalyst. Like most explorers, the direction will be determined by the upcoming announcements. If the news is good, up she'll go. Bad and it'll be down. Good luck to holders in the coming couple of months.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (25 May 2021)

I guess it is hard to find a catalyst when the most recent results are not announced as Market Sensitive

Down to 19c

*EXPLORATION UPDATE – NEPEAN NICKEL PROJECT *
• Three hole diamond drill programme completed for 730m at the Nepean Nickel Project, targeting MLEM conductor, geochemical anomaly, and shallow near-mine mineralisation, respectively, with assay results pending 
• Drill-hole NPDD005 targeting 4,000-8,000S MLEM conductor intersected fertile ultramafic unit on sediment contact at a depth of 253m 
• Metallurgical drill-hole NPDD007 intersected 3.40m wide “triangular ore zone” nickel sulphide mineralisation near to recent high-grade RC drilling results 
• MLEM survey recommenced after delay due to equipment issues and is scheduled to be completed within the next two weeks 
• Drill programme along the Horn trend at the Leinster Nickel Project continues with five diamond holes completed for 1,660m and seven RC holes completed for 1,300m – assay results pending


----------



## greggles (21 June 2021)

AOU sold off over the last couple of months and now back to 14c. It's make or break time with the following news coming soon:

1. RC drilling at the Leinster Nickel Project – assay results pending
2.  Assay results for the fifth diamond drill-hole (HNDD0011) completed at the Woodwind Prospect in which stringers of pyrrhotite and pentlandite were observed.
3. Next phase of RC drilling at high-priority target areas of the 10km of strike at the Nepean Nickel Project

AOU has been facing some strong headwinds with the end of financial year selling and recent downturn on US markets. The next month or two will be critical. I hope management keep the market informed and be sure to mark announcements as price sensitive when they deserve it.


----------



## greggles (23 June 2021)

Announcement through this morning that planning has commenced for a maiden 3,000m drill programme to explore for economic nickel sulphide mineralisation below the historic high-grade Nepean nickel mine workings. 

The drill program is expected to commence at the end of July and will comprise up to five drill-holes. RC drilling will be utilised to collar the five drill-holes down to depths of approximately 300m, after which diamond drilling will complete each hole.  

Good to see AOU keeping the drill rig busy. That will keep the news flow coming through and hopefully produce some good assay results.


----------



## greggles (7 July 2021)

AOU being accumulated today after this announcement was released this morning:






Sounds promising, and AOU are wasting no time putting the drill rig to work. A lot happening with AOU at the moment, and news flow should increase over the coming months.

AOU has come back nicely from the recent low of 14c and is now trading at 20c.


----------



## greggles (29 July 2021)

Assay results from the first of three diamond drill holes completed in May have been announced. NPDD007 was drilled to just 78 metres in depth and returned *4.64m @ 2.99% Ni & 0.13% Cu from 71.58m*.

There are assay results from two further diamond drill holes and 15 RC drill holes that are currently pending.

The upcoming "Nepean Deeps" diamond drill programme is on schedule to begin within the next two weeks.

Initial results are very good with high nickel grades from NPDD007. More assay results coming soon and the "Nepean Deeps" diamond drill program commencing by mid-August should see news flow ramp up over the next couple of months.


----------



## bux2000 (31 July 2021)

If I may could I put my name on RVR please Joe.

I live in the hope RVR doesn't succumb to that old Plumbers Lament .........'The Royal Flush'
Orchestrated this month by  'How low can you go?'  and a moving rendition by 'Splash'


----------



## greggles (16 September 2021)

AOU's share price has firmed this morning after news that the company's permit application for a planned drill program at the Ragless Range Zinc Target of the Arden Project in South Australia has been approved. All necessary approvals have now been received and the program (comprising three to five diamond drill-holes for up to 1,000m) is expected to commence next month.


----------



## greggles (1 December 2021)

AOU has fallen back to 11c and is starting to look a bit oversold.

MD Aidan Platel presents an AOU Corporate Presentation at the recent South-West Connect ASX Showcase.


----------



## Sean K (1 December 2021)

greggles said:


> AOU's share price has firmed this morning after news that the company's permit application for a planned drill program at the Ragless Range Zinc Target of the Arden Project in South Australia has been approved. All necessary approvals have now been received and the program (comprising three to five diamond drill-holes for up to 1,000m) is expected to commence next month.




What happened to the Nepean Deeps thing, Greggles? Dusters?


----------



## greggles (1 December 2021)

Sean K said:


> What happened to the Nepean Deeps thing, Greggles? Dusters?




They're still drilling. Lots of deep diamond drilling going on and more assays due this month sometime. Results so far haven't gotten the market too excited, but they have just scratched the surface. Impatient holders are getting out.


----------



## greggles (5 April 2022)

Triple bottom at 10c. Seems like pretty solid support. A confident break through 14c on high volume would be a very bullish move.

Being a nickel explorer, AOU is just waiting for a catalyst. Assays are pending from the Arden Zinc-Copper Project and the Saints Nickel Project with a planned upgrade to the Saints MRE due in the near future.


----------



## greggles (6 April 2022)

Latest AOU update from MD Aiden Patel. "Near term production" mentioned more than once and talk of possible JVs with mid tier or large producers. With the current state of the nickel market that's good news for shareholders. 

Announcements coming in the next few weeks.


----------



## greggles (19 April 2022)

AOU is in a trading halt this morning pending an announcement regarding a proposed acquisition. Well, at least it's not a capital raising. It will be interesting to see what the details of the acquisition are.


----------



## greggles (20 April 2022)

AOU acquires 80% interest in Nevada Lithium Project located close to other large lithium deposits including that of INR for 7,200,000 AOU shares and reimbursement of US$220,000 to the vendor for expenses already incurred in relation to the project.

This announcement ticks a lot of boxes but it hasn't exactly put a rocket up the share price, possibly because of the extremely speculative nature of the project and a little lithium fatigue in the market. Too early to tell whether the project has any real potential.

Just as interesting as the news of the acquisition is the company stating at the end of the announcement that it intends to undertake an internal review of its non-nickel assets with a view to unlock value, including potential demergers and separate listings. It's a bit short on detail, but at least management is being proactive about maximising the value of its assets.


----------



## greggles (10 August 2022)

AOU have released an Resource Upgrade for the Saints Nickel Project this morning. 2.3% Ni is a good grade. Hopefully continued drilling will define a larger resource and turn around AOU flagging share price.

Market cap is under $30 million.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (15 September 2022)

Pushing higher,. ... Lithium this time

NEVADA LITHIUM PROJECT UPDATE
*Highlights*
• Site visit and key stakeholder meetings completed by senior management
• Experienced Nevada-based team has been established 
• Updated mapping of key prospect areas has been completed, in addition to a review of all historical data, confirming high prospectivity for significant lithium mineralisation
• Maiden 1,000m drill programme has been planned and necessary work permits are being submitted and processed in the coming weeks
• Soil-sampling programme at Kanyaka and Hawker Rare Earth Element (REE) Prospects at the Arden Project in South Australia to commence next week


----------



## greggles (15 September 2022)

Dona Ferentes said:


> Pushing higher,. ... Lithium this time
> 
> NEVADA LITHIUM PROJECT UPDATE
> *Highlights*
> ...




Their nickel assets haven't really performed up to expectations, so perhaps they can do a little better with their lithium and REE projects.  Time will tell but the market is clearly more excited about their lithium and REE prospects and with the AOU share price up 31% today.


----------



## greggles (4 November 2022)

Aiden Patel resigns as MD and CEO of AOU effective 1 January 2023 "to pursue other opportunities". AOU is in a tenuous position at the moment with $2.8 million in cash at the end of September. The last 18 months has seen the share price decimated with their nickel assets not living up to expectations and the company making an unexpected leap into the lithium business, which looked a little desperate.

The resignation can be viewed as the captain deserting his sinking ship, or as pressure being brought to bear because of the company's under-performance and new blood being sought to try and turn the company around. Whatever the reason, new blood is probably a good thing at this point.

A capital raising at current levels is far from ideal, but it almost seems inevitable given the company's current cash reserves. Management has really fumbled the ball in 2022 and someone needs to pick it up and run with it, but time is running out. Tick, tock...


----------



## greggles (24 November 2022)

Some good news for AOU finally with recent drilling intersecting high grade lithium at the Nepean Project.

However, this is what is interesting about these results in my opinion. The two holes that have been reported were drilled 150m apart, and both holes were approximately 420m away from a previous drill hole that intersected high grade lithium. This indicates there may be a sizeable lithium deposit as Nepean.

AOU is immediately commencing a high priority exploration programme to follow up on these results, which is probably the smartest thing they can do at the moment given that there will be a CR early in 2023.


----------



## greggles (2 December 2022)

AOU in a trading halt pending an announcement regarding a capital raising. It is unfortunate for shareholders that AOU needs to raise capital at current levels, but when you run out of cash, well, you run out of cash. I hope management have very specific plans following this capital raise to get the share price moving in the right direction in 2023, necessitating only modest dilution this time around.

The announcement is due Monday so we will find out the details then.


----------



## greggles (5 December 2022)

AOU raising $2.65 million in an oversubscribed placement at 4.8c to accelerate exploration at its lithium projects. They got this away at a reasonable price and are raising a relatively modest amount of cash. A better result that I expected. Now it's time to start delivering some results.


----------



## greggles (Thursday at 10:28 AM)

A new claim at AOU's Nevada Lithium Project has increased its footprint by 50%.  Permits for the maiden drilling program have been received and drill targets have been identified with drilling set to commence at the end of the month.

For all the missteps that this company has made, they have gotten this project drill ready relatively quickly. I have to give credit where credit is due. However, they need to really pull something out of the proverbial bag here to get the share price back to where it was in 2021. They are staking a lot on this project, so it had better deliver.


----------

